# Questions About Villager Visit Requirements



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

So I know you have to have the certain items in your camp for specific villagers to come over. Like that's the whole thing, but I was wondering once you get the villager to visit can you get rid of the furniture and they'll still be there? Or will they say they still need that furniture? I have so many dang couches...  Also if you put the furniture in your RV instead of out in your site does it count? Or does only the stuff you have displayed outside count?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kristenn (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it has to be displayed outside in order to initially get them to come because I tried inside my RV and it didn't work  Buuuuut im still really curious if you can take it away and they'll still be there b/c it's so annoying how all of them want couches


----------



## BlondElin (Oct 29, 2017)

I have removed some couches and they are still in my camp! 
I'm still in the same time rotation thingy yet tho, but there "special request" is still fulfilled if you check under the animal in contacts.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

BlondElin said:


> I have removed some couches and they are still in my camp!
> I'm still in the same time rotation thingy yet tho, but there "special request" is still fulfilled if you check under the animal in contacts.



Bless! Thank god. Yeah I have like 6 couches and it's not a great look.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 29, 2017)

You just have to collect their favourite furniture, display it the first time they visit, then you can put it all away. The game even has the option to automatically display then remove the furniture. They won't leave once the furniture is packed away.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I know you have to have the certain items in your camp for specific villagers to come over. Like that's the whole thing, but I was wondering once you get the villager to visit can you get rid of the furniture and they'll still be there? Or will they say they still need that furniture? I have so many dang couches...  Also if you put the furniture in your RV instead of out in your site does it count? Or does only the stuff you have displayed outside count?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



you just need to own them, you don't need to put them down permanently.
when you go to invite a villager I pick place automatically or w/e it is, then I get the option to leave as is or place down my old furniture.

even if you have them in your RV it can place them down for you just for the cinematic then return everything to how it was before.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 30, 2017)

SO. If I sell their furniture will they no longer come? Or do you only need it for the initial invite?


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 30, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> SO. If I sell their furniture will they no longer come? Or do you only need it for the initial invite?



you need to be able top place it down in order for them to come to your camp initially, once they join your camp you can remove the furniture


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> SO. If I sell their furniture will they no longer come? Or do you only need it for the initial invite?



I haven't sold anything because a lot of it overlaps with other villagers and I don't want to make anything twice; but I'm pretty sure you *can* sell it since it doesn't need to be out again once they've had their initial visit.


----------

